# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  How to born Bactria  in our mouth ?

## herryjohn

I know Bactria is harmful to our mouth but my question is when it is born in our mouth ? What is the reason of born Bactria ?

----------

